# C-119 Flying Boxcar



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,

Although it’s not Sci-Fi I just thought I post a few pics of my C-119 Flying Boxcar and see what you guys think so far. The windows are still masked too. 

I originally painted it a light gray and was going for a very weathered and beat up look, but changed my mind. I went with flat aluminum and some chrome silver and found it gave the bulky plane a bit of a sleeker look. Obviously I am not concerned with making it as it is on the Box art, and I’ll probably just use a few of the decals to dress it up a bit. 

I was thinking of some kind of a wash too, something light, to highlight the lines and so it didn’t look so sterile, but with the aluminum color I am not to sure how that would look. Any suggests as to what might work or types of wash. I was thinking of maybe even a light oil wash, black with a bit of brown? Or should I just leave it as is with no wash?


http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4551_edited.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4552.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4553.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4554.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4555.jpg

Thanks, suggestions very welcomed.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So far so good! Just keep posting pix. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its looking good so far - I hope someone chimes in with tips on weathering metallics, as I've never painted a bare metal plane before and would like to give it a try myself  I wish I could be some help!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Here’s a little update. I put on an oil wash mostly black with some brown mixed with Turpenoid. Then used steel wool to hit the high points on the model and scuff it up a bit. I like the look so far. Maybe a little pastel streaks by the engines, and then I’ll put some decals on and finish it up. 


http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4556.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4558.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4559.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4561.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_4563.jpg


Thanks for looking, any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Every time I see this bodystyle, it reminds me of planes in the movies Air America, and Con Air. Your build looks great so far. I like the weathering. Maybe a few oil streaks and some paint chipping on the props would age it a bit more, but all in all, it looks wonderful so far. Keep up the great job, and please......MORE pics!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looking very, very NICE, so far!! Is this the old Aurora kit? I built one as a kid back in the 60's. I haven't seen one since. Please keep posting your progress!! - Denis


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

This looks great. Please keep sharing you progress photos.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, I almost done should have some pics in a few days.


----------

